# Might give the Bionic a go...



## Pucuck (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm currently on the iPhone 4s at the moment. I really like the sound quality of music on the phone as well as the camera quality. I have someone that wants to trade me a Bionic with a Lapdock for the 4s. I'm really considering this trade but I'm concerned about how music will sound on Bionic. I tried searching and could only find issues about the headphone Jack having a hissing noise. I understand this has been fixed with updates, correct?

Long question short, how does music quality on Bionic compare to that of the iPhone 4s? I'm considering some Sennheiser headphones (with headphone amp) here in the near future and want a device that can really work with these.

Last concern is the lapdock. Will I be able to use this if I root and/or flash a rom to the phone?

Thanks in advanced!


----------



## disabled account (Nov 6, 2011)

Honestly, stick with the 4s. Development has pretty much hit a dead end for this phone unless moto pulls an Htc and unlocks the bootloader.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Pucuck (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks, I might go ahead and keep it after all. The lapdock is kinda what got my attention on the trade, but if the development has slowed down, seems pointless to go this route.


----------



## z28nck33 (Oct 10, 2011)

You shouldn't buy a phone based off development. If you like the phone the way it is then get it. The bionic is a great phone and runs really well stock.


----------



## Pucuck (Jul 21, 2011)

Very true. I actually didn't hate blur on my Droid X when it got the Gingerbread update. With the phone supposedly receiving official ICS later on down the road, I can see keeping the phone stock. The only reason I ever root is to theme.

Any thoughts on sound quality?


----------



## alastrionia (Jul 4, 2011)

Development isn't at a dead end
Current Gingerbread perhaps
But not ICS - Dhacker29 is hard at work on getting us some tasty treats

Further, as far as sound quality
Me personally I love the sound coming out of my bionic
no hiss , pop , no tinniness
with headphones or my bluetooth or just straight outta the speaker on the phone itself
again, that's just me personally. I'm happy with it.

also, my wife has a bionic as well which is pure stock and she's loving the heck outta it.
runs great and she uses it for her workouts and no complaints from her (and trust me she'd say something to me, lol)


----------



## Pucuck (Jul 21, 2011)

alastrionia said:


> Development isn't at a dead end
> Current Gingerbread perhaps
> But not ICS - Dhacker29 is hard at work on getting us some tasty treats


I did some research and saw the thread about ICS. Very exciting. Looks like it's pretty far along. Once it gets 3g/4g, I would happily flash it if I get this phone.

Thanks for the info on the sound. SQ really concerns me when listening to music.


----------



## frankiedizzle87 (Dec 27, 2011)

That's why I love my Gnex I'm a dev whore I love roms and just knowing they're there I dunno why its an addiction. The bionic is awesome though

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## bdsullivan (Jun 25, 2011)

I agree with alas. Even stock rooted with bloat frozen their are enough mods to make this phone run fast an efficient. Plus your getting the lapdock! I dont know how you could go wrong. Music quality is great on the bionic as well as the camera. 
In the end it all comes down to preference.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## disabled account (Nov 6, 2011)

Pucuck said:


> I did some research and saw the thread about ICS. Very exciting. Looks like it's pretty far along. Once it gets 3g/4g, I would happily flash it if I get this phone.
> 
> Thanks for the info on the sound. SQ really concerns me when listening to music.


The problem is getting 3g/4g. Nobody was able to get it working on Cm7 so there's no guarantee of it anytime soon for ics. Yes we all know dh is working hard but there's a reason dt left and other devs aren't hopping on the bionic. The locked bootloader has crippled development. It seems the plateau of current dev has been hit.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

I always hear a lot about locked bootloader and crippling development... then I look at the x and see that it runs cm7,cm9 is working ( everything but the camera) and wonder how is that crippled. It just takes time. I know a lot of developers have left for the gnex. There is still development on the bionic it just takes more time. Be patient, I mean really ,I have 16 more months( not really I have 5 lines) .

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## eXorcist (Sep 30, 2011)

Pucuck said:


> I'm currently on the iPhone 4s at the moment. I really like the sound quality of music on the phone as well as the camera quality. I have someone that wants to trade me a Bionic with a Lapdock for the 4s. I'm really considering this trade but I'm concerned about how music will sound on Bionic. I tried searching and could only find issues about the headphone Jack having a hissing noise. I understand this has been fixed with updates, correct?
> 
> Long question short, how does music quality on Bionic compare to that of the iPhone 4s? I'm considering some Sennheiser headphones (with headphone amp) here in the near future and want a device that can really work with these.
> 
> ...


Sound and speaker quality are great. Ive never had a hiss issue. Data is solid now and the lapdock is straight sweet. Ur rlly guna enjoy the dock. The camera will be lackluster compared to 4s. But the 1080p video is tasty. Screen obviously wont be as nice as iphones. But way better in direct light. And as far as development, overclocking ics and cm9 will alllll come to bionic.. there is overclocking now... but no scaling. So it eats battery. But she rips at 1.2. Truuust me. In the end its your decision. Bionic is beast tho. My 2c.


----------



## dotson817 (Sep 23, 2011)

Dont get the bionic lol I finally got rid of mine I couldn't imagine going back

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Zog (Aug 19, 2011)

Cant go wrong with a dualcore LTE handset

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## eXorcist (Sep 30, 2011)

dotson817 said:


> Dont get the bionic lol I finally got rid of mine I couldn't imagine going back
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Troll elsewhere ty.. bionic is an amazing device.


----------



## John L. Galt (Sep 16, 2011)

While there are more open devices out there to develop for and play with, I love my BIONIC. And, mark my words - once VZW gets their act together, we're gonna find out that the in-house (Motorola) developed LTE chip will put a beatdown on all other LTE chips out there.


----------



## disabled account (Nov 6, 2011)

bigmook said:


> I always hear a lot about locked bootloader and crippling development... then I look at the x and see that it runs cm7,cm9 is working ( everything but the camera) and wonder how is that crippled. It just takes time. I know a lot of developers have left for the gnex. There is still development on the bionic it just takes more time. Be patient, I mean really ,I have 16 more months( not really I have 5 lines) .
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


I believe the main difference is the lte. Lte on the locked kernel appears to be the thing preventing cm7/ics from working properly. Dh ics build is for all intents and purposes a completely working and stable build (minus the no data and camera). The best way to see how much of an impact the bootloader has is to look at the Htc rezound. There were at least 4 roms made for it within a day or 2 of Htc unlocking the bootloader. That alone really pinpoints blaming dev problems on the bootloader

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## eraursls1984 (Sep 21, 2011)

bjgregu said:


> I believe the main difference is the lte. Lte on the locked kernel appears to be the thing preventing cm7/ics from working properly. Dh ics build is for all intents and purposes a completely working and stable build (minus the no data and camera). The best way to see how much of an impact the bootloader has is to look at the Htc rezound. There were at least 4 roms made for it within a day or 2 of Htc unlocking the bootloader. That alone really pinpoints blaming dev problems on the bootloader


LTE was also the reason it took so long to get cm7 on the thunderbolt, and it was unlocked.


----------

